#         1  2013

## rfrnec

?
 ,    ?
       ( 1 )      ()  1 ?

----------


## SibBear

, .
  15   .   ,      ,   /   (     )

----------

*rfrnec*,     ?

----------


## rfrnec

> *rfrnec*,     ?

----------

113? 8916.17?

----------


## rfrnec

> 113? 8916.17?

----------



----------


## rfrnec

> 


        , 
    ?

----------

.  31.03   1

----------


## rfrnec

> .  31.03   1


,    
..  1 .  
              ,     ?

----------

.

----------


## rfrnec

> .


  ,  
    1 .     ,      ? -

----------

25.04-25.07

----------


## rfrnec

> 25.04-25.07


,  !
 ,   - 10000 .- 240  ?

----------


## Walkiriya

.  .     6%,  .  2012 .          ,      50%. (    ),        6000.        16848,       17208.         .     (6000.)      ? .

----------


## Walkiriya

.         ?   ,     1  2013 .      31 .        ,      ,   ?

----------


## Andyko

> 50%


?

----------


## ErWolf

.     6%

         ,          .

 ...
1.   ,     ,    ,  1.13.  31.03.2013.    ,           ?

2.       ,  1.13.   2.13.  30.06.2013      ,           ?

----------

1. 
2.

----------


## ErWolf

2.         50%   ,   ?

..    8916+8916=17832

      20000

     10000  2168 ?

----------

*ErWolf*,    
   *6% - 8916*2 -    1=

----------


## Walkiriya

,     ,        .   "   "   360.      .  -  .     ?

----------


## .

> "   "   360.


  ?       .  ,    280  ,    260?  .

----------


## Walkiriya

.     -  .  .   280-   ,   260-   (  210-280000).    ?

----------


## .

*Walkiriya*,      ,   .     280     ,    260
    .    1        030-070

----------


## Walkiriya

.   ,    360 -   .

----------


## .

6000 .      .      .     6000 
     030-070 ?

----------


## Walkiriya

.   280800 ( 210)
   16848 ( 260)
  . 17208 ( 280)   ?

----------


## Walkiriya

030-060  ,    070 -360

----------


## .

*Walkiriya*,      280   260  :Smilie:       280 16848.        , ?




> 030-060  ,    070 -360


  . -,     ,  . -,   070  .             070

----------


## Walkiriya

,   .      ?

----------

> 25.04-25.07


        1 ., ?     2.  (   )

----------


## .

.   .

----------

[QUOTE=.;54018134]      .   .[/QU

     .  2011.     ,   (..  31 ,  30 ,  23 ,  31 /30 ),    2 184.,      ,      1 092. (2 084. : 2 = 1 092.).

 2012.     .  1.   ,   15 000.,    900. (15 000.  6% = 900.).    , ,      2011.,    .         .    56 000.,    3 360. (56000  6% =3360),    2012.   16 635,85. (   2011.).

1) :    ,        2011.   192. (1092. - 900. = 192.)    2012.   900. (..       2011.   2012.).

 2013.     31    ,   1.95 900.,    5 754.

2) :         1 092.    192.  900. (  )  1. 2013.?   ,   4662.,   ,           ,           26   26  (?????).

3) :          2012.   2013.?

----------


## .

> 1 092.


       ?            (-       .).
1.  , .    
2. .   
3.    ,

----------

[QUOTE=.;54019823]       ? 

       , ,   . 

   31.12.2011.   /   "(+)/(-)   2 184.     ,     2011.

   31.12.2012.   /   "(+)/(-)   1 500.?????  ,  ,  2012.      408. (,    ).    :   2011.    1 092. + 408. = 1 500. 

  1 500.      1. 2013.,    . 

:          2013.   ,  1500.      ""?        ?          ?       ,      3      1 500.   ""?      -.

   !!!

----------


## .

> 1500.      ""?


   .    ,       3

----------

!      !     !

1         3     872 .,      0  ,   ,   .      ()   2013 ?

2      2012      2013,            (  )       ?        ,     ,      ,      (       ,     ).

3  2013         1    ,   .          1 ,       ?    ?

4    ,            ,     2013         2013,       ,      .              ?

            1 ,        ,    ,           (-    2,3   4    30 ),        1  ( )???        ? (     2        ).

----------

1  ,     .
2  .  2013       
3  . . .2
4    .

----------


## phoenix7

!     6%,  .
  -  ,    )

 , ,   1     1 .. 
 - ,     , ..   
 17  -    (=  100%)

  - ,        ?   - ?
  ,    ?  -      . ?

 !

----------


## .

> - ,


    2013

----------


## phoenix7

, ,        ...        .

    -  ,   ?
        ?

       -  ?

----------


## .

> -  ,


 

        030-050

----------


## phoenix7

,  !

----------

, !    ,     ,  ,    3- .?  2- (?

----------


## Andyko

**,

----------

